# [SOLVED] Random Crashes - PSU related ?



## Dmented (Mar 7, 2007)

I've been having some reboots lately and i cant locate the problem. 

The reboots occur while im playing some heavy duty games (sims 3 , anno 1404 , gta 4) , they usually happen after 10 to 30 mins of game time. 

Now , i've played gta 4 without any problems some 3 months ago and the only 2 things that are different now are that i got another HD (blue caviar 500gb/7200) and that its gotten alot hotter where i live.

First i thought , ok , it gotta be the heat. So i've installed several softwares to monitor the temp (RivaTuner , SpeedFan and EasyTune 6 ) but non of those showed anything out of the ordinary. My GPU is peaking at 75c and is usually at the 62-68 range , which seems normal enough. My cpu is somewhat cooler , running at 45-50c with peak jumps up to 55c. 

While 75c seems ok , perhaps there is a safety setting some where concerning GPU temp and forceful reboot that is set THAT low ? 
I looked around the bios , but i havent found any safety settings concerning GPU only. 

Eliminating the heat option , i thought it was the extra Watts taken by the relatively new HD , so i unplugged it for the past couple of days yet the problem continues.

I've opened my case and rechecked all of the connectors. They seem alright , all the fans are working as well. The HDs are relatively spaced apart as well.

Im running out of ideas. Any suggestions ? 


Specs:

- q6600 G0

- Twintech 8800GT

- 2x2gb 800mhz G.Skillz RAM

- 500gb + 320gb WD 7200rpm HDs

- AeroCool Extreme Engine 3T

- EZcool 500W psu

- EP43 DS3L

- Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro

- HEC combo DVD/CD RW.

Important to notice that other less demanding games run without reboots , like WoW etc and that i dont have any reboots while in windows. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hack7 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Crashes - PSU related ?*

A. That's probably not enough power supply and B. that is probably a very low quality power supply. That could very well be your problem.


----------



## Hack7 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Crashes - PSU related ?*

Power Supply Calculator Go there and put in your specs.

When I put in what you listed, and guessed on a few other things, I came up with you needing at _minimum_ a 550W. That's if you get a quality unit. I would say at least a good 600W like a Corsair or PC Power and Cooling. Anyone else?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Random Crashes - PSU related ?*

You need at least a GOOD QUALITY 550 watt power supply to pull that video card. I would suggest you purchase a 650 to allow for some head room.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005


----------



## Dmented (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Random Crashes - PSU related ?*

Its weird that it started doing this only lately. I used this PSU for some time now and only in the last month it started to be problematic.

Anyways , this is what i found around my area , tell me if this suits my system: 

Corsair HX 620W Active PFC 12cm Fan Modular 

OR

Thermaltake ToughPower W0103 600W PFC (24pin)

OR

Enermax PRO82+ 625W


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Random Crashes - PSU related ?*

I would go with the corsair. Just my personal preference. Would really like to see you get the one listed by Tumbleweed36, but if it's not available then oh well. Any of these psu's look to be acceptable.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Random Crashes - PSU related ?*

Where are you located, maybe we can assist in finding a good deal for you?


----------



## Dmented (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Random Crashes - PSU related ?*

Could it be that the temp somehow did this anyway ? 
It did work for around 2 months before the reboots began. 

The reason why im bringing this up again is because i want to make sure that i dont spend 150$ on a PSU just to keep having the problem and because a new kind of glitch appeared today. 
My comp froze some 15 mins into playing War Hammer DOW 2. Can a watt shortage cause this ? 

I played this game some 2 months ago without any problems. 

So i've checked my temp stats again and they are pretty much the same as i have posted before. 

Anyways , if you guys are pretty sure that the temp stats are normal and the PSU can cause the freezing, then just gimme a solid advice on the PSU i should get out of the 3 i mentioned. These 3 seem to the better branded PSUs around here , the others i found are EZcool , Hec , Coolmaster , OCZ , Chieftec and some crappy looking one named Golden Tiger. The Zalman ones are of lower Wattage and the Antec ones are 750W plus. 

PS 
I live in Israel so i doubt you can find many other options for me


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Random Crashes - PSU related ?*

One more check if you would. Download and run SensorviewPro and check the voltages and temperatures when you first start up. Then, start playing a demanding game and see what happens with the voltages and temperatures and report both readings back here for us to look at.

BTW, I am still betting on the PSU, but another check won't harm anything.


----------



## Dmented (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Random Crashes - PSU related ?*

Results using SensorviewPro:


Here we go:


After reboot , 5 mins into windows:

cpu - 45 - 47 (113)
gpu - 57 (135)
sys - 42 (108)
aux - 35 (95)
hd0 - 36 (97)

cpu fan 2700 rpm

both case fans on max

VcoreA - 1.14V
VcoreB - 1.89V
+3.3V - 3.19 to 3.42V
+5V - 5.19V
+12V - 12.5V to 12.9V
+5VSB - 5.08V to 5.11V
+VBAT - 3.23V


Ten mins after playing Prototype:

cpu - 55 (131)
gpu - 68 (155)
sys - 45 (113)
aux - 42 (108)
hd0 - 36 (97)

cpu fan 2711rpm

both case fans on max

VcoreA - 1.17V
VcoreB - 1.89V
+3.3V - 3.31 to 3.34V
+5V - 5.16V
+12V - 9.73V to 12.9V 
+5VSB - 5.08V 
+VBAT - 3.23V


I noticed the chart option just now. The temp rose gradually with GPU peaking at 71-72c and sys at 57-58c. 

Most voltages remained the same except for +12V jumping around from 9.8-9.9v to 12.3-12.4. The jumping is more intense during the game , but now it spikes downwards to 9.8 or so every 30-45 secs it seems.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

If this is accurate, here is the issue from the power supply:



> +12V - 9.73V to 12.9V


This should be within this range at all times = +12 = 11.4 and 12.6 Even 11.4 will cause problems, but will work most of the time, although this low does cause issues.

This says power supply is faulty to me if this reading is correct....check the voltages in the bios and see what that says.

If buying a power supply, be sure to select one of these brands if you want a quality supply that won't give you trouble:

Seasonic – Any Model
Corsair – Any Model
PC Power & Cooling – Any Model
Thermaltake – “Toughpower” Series Only
Coolermaster – “Real Power Pro” Series Only

BTW, even a weak power supply can cause your temps to be high and yours are a bit high for at-rest usage.


----------



## Dmented (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Random Crashes - PSU related ?*

SeaSonic ? Is it really good ? 

I found a few of these and although they have a 3 year warranty , they are a good 15-20% cheaper then the corsair and others.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Random Crashes - PSU related ?*

I think that Seasonic makes the best power supply in the business and several of our techs on the team use them as well. They are not only powerful, a very responsive company if you have issues (which you normally don't), but are one of the quietest PSU units on the market.

I just don't use anything in my personal machines except Seasonic. I have also sold several of thse in my retail shop (which I sold last year) for the higher end market. Today, as a part time builder, I use either Seasonic, PC Power & Cooling, or Corsair in all the machines I sell which are new. All are top-of-the-line quality. I don't ever remember having a complaint about the Seasonic units.


----------



## Dmented (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Random Crashes - PSU related ?*

Sounds like a good company indeed  

So im getting one tomorrow , thanks alot for all the help. I'll report how the new one performs once i get it. 

One final question thought. Any major differences between Seasonic SS-650HT 650W and Seasonic S12 Energy Plus 650W ?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Random Crashes - PSU related ?*

Personal preference. They simply don't make bad power supplies so either would be fine. Some times there is a longer warranty on some models, so that might be a consideration if they are nearly the same price.


----------



## Dmented (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Random Crashes - PSU related ?*

Ok , i bought the Seasonic S12 Energy Plus 650W today. 

Installed it about half an hour ago. First impression , very heavy , very quite. But the +12V keeps om jumping according to Sensorview. 

Take a look:

http://img56.imageshack.us/img56/9516/voltage.jpg



I'm out of ideas. I have the surge guard thing. I have a flatmate ( adjusted rooms ) who uses the same power supply as i had before (EZcool 500W) and its stable on his machine. 


Went into the bios and got the following:

Vcore - 1.236V

DDR18V - 1.888V

+3.3V - 3.344V

+12V - 11.985V


I didnt tried any games yet , but i guess Sensorview doesn't lie. :/ 

Any thoughts ?


----------



## Dmented (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Random Crashes - PSU related ?*

Just checked another 2 outlets using 2 other psu cables (psu - outlet).

Same results. The +12v is jumping from around 9.5V to 13v.


* Weird thing. I downloaded PC wizard 2009 and it shows the +12V as 1.55V. Maybe it uses a different sensor ?


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Random Crashes - PSU related ?*

I wouldn't necessarily trust the sensorsview readings. Software can be sketchy depending on motherboard sensors. Check voltages in bios. Also, just try playing a demanding game with several intensive applications open. Just load up the system and see if it crashes on you.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Random Crashes - PSU related ?*

The MOST trustworthy is the bios and that shows (as you have mentioned) that the +12 is 11.985 and that is excellent. Trust that one FIRST of all the programs out there. If it doesn't crash or act improperly, I would suggest you leave it alone. Sensorview is an excellent program, but there is NO aftermarket program out there that reads all motherboard sensors with complete accuracy. There is certainly none that compare to the bios readings although the aftermarket programs are nice to have for comparison.

Let us know how it performs.


----------



## Dmented (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Random Crashes - PSU related ?*

Ok so i opened some progs ( 5 tabbed firefox , BS player with a movie , uTorrent ) and played Call of Juarez (Shooter ) for like half an hour. 

Nothing yet  Lets hope it lasts


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Random Crashes - PSU related ?*

I think you are good to go. Do keep us posted of any problems. That is a great power supply you purchased and I love the quietness of those units.


----------

